# 300 WSM ammo dilemma



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I just purchased a kimber bolt action in 300 winchester short mag. Now I'm trying to find the best ammo for it, without buying every manufactured shell. A reloader is not in the financial future, nor is spending all that money on box's of shells that run 50.00 a piece. setting on top of the rifle I have a leupold V-XL 56 MM scope, with bone and crocket rectical. now you can see why money on a reloader is a problem right now. I have been doing alot of research on the net. I was wondering if anyone else has run into this problem and has figured it out quickly and without spending a fortune. here are some of the choice's I have come up with.

All listed bullets are 180 grain.

Winchester supreme elite XP3 muzzle velocity 3010 / 300 yd drop -10.3
Winchester supreme accubond ct muzzle veloctiy 3010 / 300 yd drop -10.7
Remington core lokt ultra muzzle velocity 2960 / 300 yd drop -10.0
Remington Scirocco bonded muzzle velocity 2960 / 300 yd drop -9.4
Remington premier Accutip muzzle velocity 2960 / 300 yd drop -9.5
Federal Partition vital shock muzzle velocity 2980 / 300 yd drop -10.2

Does anyone know about these Winchester elite XP3's...I was wondering about what they claim on expansion and velocity. I know I wont even consider fail safe's. I have seen them fail personally. Also, I have been reading about co-polymer tip's (which seem to be faster and more accurate)but do not expand worth a $##@%$. 
so I have been leaning towards Remington's core lokt ultra, eventhough I used to use Scirocco's in my 7mm. Problem is that i have been on a elk drought during that ownership time and never got to see how the scirocco expanded.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I've shot both the Remington Scirocco and the Winchester Supreme Elite XP3.

My rifle (.300WSM) seems to favor the Winchester (using Nosler bullets), but the two Elk that I took with them didn't seem to know the difference.

The bullet expanded well and retained most of its mass in both cases.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

As far a game I have only used it on deer. The winchester sivlertip balistic tips are very accurate in mine and the deer drop in their tracks.

Now that remington core-loc makes them for the 300 wsm I want to try them out. I have bought several boxes but haven't had time to try them out. I really like the core-loc's in my 06, both my daughters have taken several deer with them and they have worked great.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Can I ask why you are going with a 180 grain? the 150 grain in the winchester E-tip ( muzzle 3300fps ) has way more ft lbs of energy at impact then a 30-06 with a 180 gr which has killed thousands of elk. In addition to that, at 300yds is only drops 8.5" if the gun is sighted in at 200yd. Not to mention the 150gr E-tip in 95% of the comparisons Ive looked at is within 100 ft lbs of energy of most of the 180's out there for the 300wsm.

Just a thought.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Energy is not the only thing you want to look at, but it is significant. Since energy varies with the square of velocity, it follows that lighter bullets usually have higher energy at close to medium ranges. A heavier bullet has more momentum and better penetration. Both qualities are good for large animals. In a 30 caliber its pretty common thinking to use 150s for deer and 180s for elk.

If you're hunting elk, pick a good bullet like the accubond, scirocco, or partition. From there its a roll of the dice to choose the best one for your gun. A factory rifle with factory ammo is shooting really well if your groups are 1", and 1.5" is still pretty good. Even with reloading your own ammo a lot of guns can't shoot under an inch. So go into it with reasonable expectations.

If its deer you're shooting, the bullet choice doesn't matter as much. You've got some power to spare with this caliber, so over-penetration or over-expansion are not a huge concern. 

Finally, shoot it a bunch. I think its a huge help to shoot at the distances you might encounter while hunting. Even shooting at 100 and 200 yards can give you a lot more info about your gun than shooting at 100 only.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree for the most part. The difference is the short mags do not seem to follow the standard thought process. Take the 150gr E-Tip Vs. the 180gr E-Tip both are top of the line ammo from winchester but lets look at the ballistics.

150gr. muzzle fps 3300 300yd fps = 2679 ---- muzzle ft lbs = 3626 300yd ft lbs = 2391

180gr. muzzle fps 3010 300yd fps = 2484 ---- muzzle ft lbs = 3621 300yd ft lbs = 2465

Bullet drop at 300yds.

150gr = 8.5"

180gr = 10.7" 

So my point is with the 150gr E-tip which is rated for large size game (elk, moose) You only loose 74 ft lbs of energy vs the 180gr but you sbtract 2 inches in bullet drop vs the 180gr.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> bowgy wrote: As far a game I have only used it on deer. The winchester sivlertip balistic tips are very accurate in mine and the deer drop in their tracks.
> 
> Now that remington core-loc makes them for the 300 wsm I want to try them out. I have bought several boxes but haven't had time to try them out. I really like the core-loc's in my 06, both my daughters have taken several deer with them and they have worked great.
> As far a game I have only used it on deer. The winchester sivlertip balistic tips are very accurate in mine and the deer drop in their tracks.
> ...


Just an update from my post. Friday I went out to sight in my 300wsm with the Remington Core-Loc's. I had it sighted in for Winchester balistic tip silver tips. My first shot was 3-1/2 inches high and 1 inch left, the wind was blowing pretty good and I was having a hard time holding steady so I pulled my truck up to the tripod to block the wind and shot 3 more shots. All were 3-1/2 inches high but on left to right, I could cover the group with a quarter. I was supprised and pleased with the core-locs.

Yesterday evening coming home from the cabin that I had to do a repair on a bull and cow elk crossed the road in front of me, I had a cow tag for the area so I thought why not take a gift. I shot the cow at 250 yards, she trotted 20 yards and fell over. I am impressed with the remington core-locs.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

core-locks are all i have ever used


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Great choice on a rifel! I use the same cal. and I took a HUGE cow at 325 yds. Monday morning with my 300wsm. I reload, but i also used a 180 gr. Hornady bullet. 

I have purchased Federal Power Shock 180 gr. Grand Slam ammo, and it shoots very close to my reloads. (accuracy that is) and they are not $50.00 a box. 

I try to shoot all my game in the head, or the neck, just in front of the shoulder. I have NOT had an Elk take a step after a shot in the neck!! The grand Slam is a great bullet, and will do you a great job. IMO :lol:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

let me add to my first post, and resite. my leupold VX-L bone and crocket rectical owner manual stated to use 180 grain bullets to fall into each proceeding crosshair. So "that" and hunting Elk are my objectives. I know that this post is old, I did go with remington scirocco 180. I wasn't that pleased with them. 3 inch group with a 4 inch flyer. so I will try some other brands until I can get my reloader. My buddy bought some hornady 30-06 light mag's. "WOW" I was impressed. they were pricey too. we had to resight for them. They kicked his shoulder a hella good; and his last grouping all touched each other in a older (maybe pre64) remington bolt action. Is it me or does it seem older guns were made a little better and today you have to spend more and more to get accuracy. I didn't buy the Kimber to be out done by a remington. Don't get me wrong, LOVE remington; have many and would recomend them to anyone, I just wanted better!


----------

